# problem with installing



## bimmel (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi!

After creating a slice for freebsd and submittings to normal instal, the program is advertising that "chunk ad4s4 (in wich i try to install) does not start on a track boundary and after that it only mark disc partition with an x so there no option to proceed, and the program to make partitions of freebsd slice, doesnt appear as it should be, due to the instruction.

As i have not great  idea on the informatics and operating system i complytely dont know what is the problem and what to do with it.So if anybody could help me i would be very grateful.

Thanks.And sorry for bad English:e


----------



## pprocacci (Jun 2, 2010)

Since you lack experiences with "informatics and operating system", may I suggest an possible easier alternative that might tickle your fancy?

http://www.pcbsd.org/

As for the specific problem you are experiencing, I found it hard to understand what the specific problem is...sorry.  I think you are saying that you came to a screen where the slice you created already had an 'X' and didn't proceed to the part of the installer where you can start allocating partitions with your slice or something along those lines.  Just hit 'ok' and proceed.  Assuming the slice is setup, hitting ok should bring you to the next screen to do this.


----------



## bimmel (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for your answer.This is what happpends with me: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9967&highlight=track+boundary
the people says that changing for 7.2 release can resolve the problem,so should try.
And that not just a fancy I only wanted to study a little on the theme as i have huge bibliografy in the university so I go directly for the hardcore:e


----------



## zeiz (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you finally succeed?
I see those messages all the time and nonetheless everything gets installed and running. Just ignore them.
Not much info but did you "D" (delete) the slice you are installing FreeBSD on and then "C" to create FreeBSD slice on the unused (unallocated) space before you proceed to "label" screen?
There are 2 "black" screens in the Standard install: 1st is for choosing/creating a FreeBSD slice/partition (like ad4s4) and the second is to create FreeBSD partitions/file systems (like ad4s4a, ad4s4b...). This screen has option "A" to automatically create all FreeBSD file systems within its slice/partition created on the 1st "black" screen.
Where do you see the *X*?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 3, 2010)

OTOH I've had numerous recent failures with
v8 sysinstall VS v7 sysinstall (commit-to-disk
phase cannot find devices... sata disks). 
Luckily it never is a problem here.
... I've dd - copied existing filesystems to clone
where that was the final goal.
... I've also used fdisk, bsdlabel, newfs rather
than sysinstall. (Guides for that abound).
... It 
(sysinstall) worked in 2004 (to pata disks) and in v7 
(to sata disks (IIRC) ); I have older live cd's with which
I could use sysinstall when necc (I guess.)

To recap, the freebsd-questions list
(as well as guides on the web)  (at freebsd.org)
has threads detailing how to set up a filesystem  without sysinstall (fdisk, bsdlabel, newfs.)  Then
the problem becomes the install; maybe sysinstall can
be used with good result then.


----------



## JimW (Jun 3, 2010)

bimmel said:
			
		

> After creating a slice for freebsd and submittings to normal instal, the program is advertising that "chunk ad4s4 (in wich i try to install) does not start on a track boundary and after that it only mark disc partition with an x so there no option to proceed, and the program to make partitions of freebsd slice, doesnt appear as it should be, due to the instruction.



Is the hard drive a new _Advanced Format_, 4096-byte sector drive? Possibly a Western Digital Caviar Green?


----------



## bimmel (Jun 3, 2010)

Ufff,finally it vork, now trying to play.Thank to all you for intersting
But sadly i lost my old friend windows, no fill so lonely in front of this black scren al alone in the entire hard disk


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

Why just black screen? If you succeeded with FreeBSD itself now install Xorg and then Gnome or KDE.

```
# pkg_add -r xorg
# pkg_add -r gnome2
OR
# pkg_add -r gnome2-lite
OR
# pkg_add -r kde4
```
Also your "old friend" isn't lost at all: make dual boot system - Windows/FreeBSD, many people have like that.
Before reinstalling anything you may want to try first KDE3: it's very Windows alike.

```
# pkg_add -r kde
```
Finally you may want to try PCBSD (based on FreeBSD) too though ... it's one step back


----------



## bimmel (Jun 3, 2010)

I must read to many thigs after I instal grafical interface, file managment,directories  try to study shell,etc.

That the problem I wanted to have dual boot system and tried to instal freebsd without modificating the MBR, but finally dont know how to boot windows, because freebsd is loading with out asking. Now try to search for Windows System Recovery Disc :e


----------



## rusty (Jun 3, 2010)

Have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/boot-introduction.html (and the following page).


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

Its also possible to run:

```
# boot0cfg -B ad[B]x[/B]
```
where "x" is drive "number" like ad0 - first HDD, ad1 -second HDD etc.
In case of SATA drives first HDD could be ad4 so it must be checked for example:

```
# mount
OR
$ dmesg |grep ad
```
The first command will replace standard MBR which is probably installed with FreeBSD bootmanager (boot0) which must recognize Windows and offer boot options like F1, F2 ... etc.


----------



## bimmel (Jun 4, 2010)

*rusty, zeiz*

Thanks for yours advice, i finally istaled freebsd standard loader to mbr, but windows want load beacause as he tels winloader.exe or somethig like this, cant be loaded, so i think we "definitively lost him":\


----------



## zeiz (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm confuse a bit with word "standard" loader you used. 
If you install standard MBR (no boot manager) you'll be able to boot only to FreeBSD:
Take a look what's written here:






Actually we know nothing about you partition setup: do you have only 1 HDD with 2 partitions/slices - one for Windows and another for FreeBSD? On which partition is Windows and on which is FreeBSD? Or you have 2 HDDs - one for each OS?
FreeBSD does nothing with your Windows installation. It just replaces it's bootloader on MBR. So don't be fooled with messages about "missing" files.
If you want to quickly be able to boot both Windows and FreeBSD install GAG on you MBR (do nothing with Windows!). You can even install GAG on a floppy if you have floppy drive. GAG also is able to restore original MBR if you'd like to return to your current conditions. If you have Windows on another HDD then GAG will ask you to swap disks (a must for Windows), answer "YES". GAG must be installed AFTER windows. If then you reinstall FreeBSD (having already Windows and GAG installed) choose NONE on the screen above (option#3).
I used GAG for years, was very happy with it and replaced it only because I have also a bunch of linuxes on my HDDs that recently moved to GRUB2 and GAG is unable to boot grub2 so far.


----------



## bimmel (Jun 4, 2010)

Refering to  the picture of install boot manager I installed the first option(the freebsd boot manager)which allowed to chose between diferent slioces ocupped by windows,freebsd etc, but it didnt helped because if choose the windows partition appears only a saddly epitafy like this:

Windows failed to start.A recent hardware or software change might be the cause.


```
File \windows\system32\winload.exe

Status: 0xc000000
```

Info: the selected entry could not be loaded beacause the application is missing or corrupt.

About the partition setup i have one hdd with four partitions, the first for the recovery of the system preinstalated by thefabricant,the swap for the windows,the windows 7,and the freebssd on the last partition.

Thank you a lot of for the GAG certainly must try it.


----------

